# Syfy's Neverland



## myrddin173 (Dec 6, 2011)

This past Sunday and Monday saw the release of a new miniseries, Neverland.  It is a Peter Pan story (obviously).  Unlike other miniseries Syfy has produced, such as Tin Man or Alice, that are based on classic stories, it is not so much a retelling of the story in a new way but rather a prequel story of sorts.  It tells the story of how Peter arrived in Neverland, along with all of the other characters we know and love, along with a few new ones...

I personally loved it, even the almost science-fictiony twist that was spun.  The actors fit their parts, especially Bob Hoskins as Smee.  (He also played Smee in the movie Hook with Robin Williams)

They left the ending open for a possible sequel which I hope they will do.

Did any of you watch it?  What did you think?


----------



## Ravana (Dec 8, 2011)

Caught a few minutes of it in a couple different spots. Thought some of the eye candy was good–though other places the scenery rather inexplicably resembled 1960s _Doctor Who_–but it otherwise struck me as pretty weak… not enough really to make me even want to try and catch it in reruns, to see if I only hit some bad parts. Dunno. Maybe I'll give it another shot some day.


----------



## Larkin (Dec 8, 2011)

Saw it last night via DVR -- I've liked Rhys Ifans since _The Shipping News_ and figured it'd be worth a watch. It was... okay. Of all the reinterpreted-classic-children's-stories that SciFi has done over the past couple of years, I thought _Alice_ was the strongest, and even that had an awkward ending, too.

For me, this was a mixed bag. Things that worked: Rhys Ifans was decent, the kid who played Peter wasn't half as cloying as he could be, the twist on the "Luke, I am your father" bit from _Star Wars_. Things that didn't: The "tree spirit" stuff fell flat to me, Liz-not-Anne-Bonny was boring and not at all convincing as the main heavy for a good chunk of the narrative, the orb stuff was silly and weird in an unappealing way (and I loved what _Brisco County, Jr._ did with orbs, so I'm not against them as a rule).

Just my opinion!


----------



## Damien (Jan 1, 2012)

I looked forward to this when it first advertised, and it my opinion, it did now disappoint. 

One of SyFy's better attempts at original programming.


----------

